# Do you use corrective collars?



## retrieverbear (Jan 19, 2014)

Dare I even ask this, but I'm curious as to how many people use corrective collars.
I'm not just thinking of the average golden who is a great family member and out for a walk (although I can see if the golden pulls a lot, the owner might consider those collars an option)
I'm more specifically thinking about more focused work, s.a. training, service work, etc.
Do you use a corrective collar? If so, what kind?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Competition obedience training? Yes. But not to correct pulling. More along the lines of being a "working collar" and one that allows more precise corrections. 

My dog wears a choke chain for obedience, a lighter choke chain for conformation, and I've used prongs on occasion (it isn't a permanent need). 

I don't particularly recommend people putting any of these collars on their dogs unless they are taught how to use them and there is a lot of emphasis on light hands and positive corrections, timing, and rewards.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Herm Sprenger collar.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Working with our trainers we start out using a 'pinch' collar then as the dog progresses into field training and collar conditioning, we use an e collar for training a dog for field events.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

1" Martingale collar, all fabric no chain.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hospice therapy dogs, flat buckle collars their whole lives. We teach them how to behave politely on leash and how to move into different positions (i.e., scooching up by a bedside) without collar corrections.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Obedience I use a pinch collar exclusively for heeling. Buckle collar in the ring. When we practice heeling it's always on lead with a pinch collar. 
For the show ring a slip lead (no big deal -- it just looks good)
Field I use a pinch collar if needed and eventually an e-collar.
Just out for walks, it depends on the dog. For walks around the neighborhood I just use a regular buckle collar, walks in a congested area it depends on the dog. Slater is NOT a puller and is always walked on a buckle collar (this is pure luck). Fisher and Bally are pullers so I use either a pinch collar or a Sensation harness. I also like the 2" wide fleece-lined sighthound collars. They are pretty


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Martingale no chain. I had a bad experience with a dog pulling her head out of a regular collar when she got spooked. I've been paranoid since then. I'll use a flat bukle collar for Lily's therapy work only.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Martingale no chain. I had a bad experience with a dog pulling her head out of a regular collar when she got spooked. I've been paranoid since then. I'll use a flat bukle collar for Lily's therapy work only.


FYI - Properly sized martingales (i.e., that become snug when taut but do not choke at all) are allowed by Pet Partners and TDI, so far as I know. Maybe you want a flat collar for Lily anyway, but I don't think martingales are disallowed by either therapy organization.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I use a pinch collar when in a situation where I want more control. Zelda doesn't really need any corrections in general, but just having the collar on puts her in a working mode and she's more focused/better behaved. She's slowly progressing to not needing it anymore in certain situations, like walks down a fairly calm street.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm with TDI and was told no martingales of any kind. I'm OK with it inside, but it won't be my regular collar. We start next month. I'm trying to line up visits st my parents assisted living facility as a starting point.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I work hard on heeling from a young age, and walk lots off leash,so it is either heel or off leash- no time practicing any pulling. I just took my dog Tally to the Old Port today, and he walks so nicely on the cobblestone streets packed with people. He has never had any kind of collar correction, but he has also never experienced pulling someone down the street. I love training without pinch/ prong/ choke collars, and do not miss them from my past Monks Of New Skete days long ago. The exception is for the conformation ring the collar is more like a coat and tie for my boyfriend at Christmas dinner - it looks dressed up.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to use prongs and then switched to martingales. When my lab was diagnosed with chronic bronchitis I switched both dogs to harnesses and actively worked to train both of them to not pull. So much nicer to walk down the street!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

When training puppies I always use a prong collar. When they get a little more advanced we switch to electronic collars. If they aren't actively training they don't wear collars of any kind. In the case of a easy walk around the block they have neither collar nor leash once they're trained.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the fabric martingale collars mostly for convenience and I like the way they look. Set to a good size for my boys they snug up enough to be secure when walking and I can easily slip them off when I want to. I honestly did not see much benefit for pulling training I think gentle leash corrections and communication accomplished more. BTW as tippykayak stated TDI is ok with them, both my boys tested while wearing theirs.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I had to take my pup to a trainer because of aggression. Since then we have used a prong collar and an E collar. He has made a complete turn for the better. He can go from calm to way to rowdy in seconds. The prong collar is used to get control if he doesn't listen to commands. The E collar is for training purposes. He does great on walks and doesn't pull. Dogs can come the other way and he stays calm. He's well behaved and doesn't show aggression in the house anymore. And doesn't get into things like he used to.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Not really a good poll. You can only choose one. I use prong/ pinch and e-collar. I also have dogs that almost never wear collars/leashes.

After having trained bomb dogs for the military, I have seen dogs with permanent neck and throat damage from collars especially choke chains. Also, e-collars in the hands of a novice are scary. They are not like TV remotes.

John


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

John G said:


> Not really a good poll. You can only choose one. I use prong/ pinch and e-collar. I also have dogs that almost never wear collars/leashes.
> 
> After having trained bomb dogs for the military, I have seen dogs with permanent neck and throat damage from collars especially choke chains. Also, e-collars in the hands of a novice are scary. They are not like TV remotes.
> 
> John


My trainer told me that choke chains are the ones that can do the most damage. So we agreed to use a prong collar. He trained us on the e-collar also. I didn't like the idea of shocking my pup. But it gets his attention quick and stops bad behavior. I keep it on the lowest two settings.


----------



## Jinxter (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't see how you can use these collars when Goldens are already so quick to learn. I guess it depends on the owners patients.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jinxter said:


> I don't see how you can use these collars when Goldens are already so quick to learn. I guess it depends on the owners patients.


Has nothing to do with patients.....depends are what they are being trained for and the breeding of the dog.....


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Goldylover2 said:


> My trainer told me that choke chains are the ones that can do the most damage. So we agreed to use a prong collar. He trained us on the e-collar also. I didn't like the idea of shocking my pup. But it gets his attention quick and stops bad behavior. I keep it on the lowest two settings.


When using an e collar, the correct setting is when the dog looks around to see what is going on that is different when you touch the button. If he jerks or yelps it is to high and will harm the dogs skin and training.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I 'm heartened by all the No Way votes- it is nice to see the results. Great poll- very interesting to me.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Jinxter said:


> I don't see how you can use these collars when Goldens are already so quick to learn. I guess it depends on the owners patients.


It really isn't about patience. Every owner has their own goals and aspirations for their dog, and they have to find a path that helps them get there. Then you also have to keep in mind that every dog is unique and no two train exactly the same way. With some dogs you can get away with only a lead and flat collar. With others a lead and pinch collar is a far more effective combination.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jinxter said:


> I don't see how you can use these collars when Goldens are already so quick to learn. I guess it depends on the owners patients.


I'm not sure it's really about patience exactly, but more about what people believe will work effectively. As much as I disagree with those who put a prong on every or nearly every dog they train, I don't think of them as impatient.

However, I do really agree with the idea that Goldens tend to be so easy to train that it seems weird to need a corrective collar. I teach some classes at a local dog training center, and we deal with breeds that are much, much harder to motivate than Goldens, all without corrective collars. There are exceptions, of course, but Goldens tend to be on the easy side when it comes to basic manners and obedience.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

4 Goldens in 30 years never gave a training collar a thought. In my experience Goldens just have too high a desire to please their people. That said.. When my Leonberger reached 8 month old and weighted over 100 pounds I found these collars do serve a purpose, they work, and does not harm the dog when used correctly.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Never use one on a puppy, and if you train your puppy you won't need one when their an adult.
No Way for me.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Prong collars get a bad rap! They don't hurt. You just give a quick little pull up and say 'no'. I only used it when I walked coby. He was huge and could pull me down the street. Two days on a prong, never had to give it a quick tug again. 

Every breeder/trainer I know uses a prong. Chokes and zap collars are dangerous. Prong is not. 

I would also never use on a puppy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Back in the 80's when I used prong collars, my trainers would have hammered me if I gave a quick pull/pop on a prong collar.

The prong collar was referred to as a self correcting collar and the hand holding the leash stayed planted. Exert force on the collar and a prong collar can certainly injure a dog. Prongs were (and I believe still are) used to fine tune heeling.

Even then, it was a micro prong under very specific circumstances to minimize the potential for injury - trainers routinely threatened to tie our arms to our bodies to prevent us from pulling up while our dog was on a prong.





Coby Love said:


> Prong collars get a bad rap! They don't hurt. You just give a quick little pull up and say 'no'. I only used it when I walked coby. He was huge and could pull me down the street. Two days on a prong, never had to give it a quick tug again.
> 
> Every breeder/trainer I know uses a prong. Chokes and zap collars are dangerous. Prong is not.
> 
> I would also never use on a puppy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great post by Sunrise. I share those memories with her, along with sad fact that some people sharpen the prongs so that they are not rounded like they should be. In horses, bits have the same issues. You can win the battle, but lose the dog's trust in you, sense of safety in the world, or happiness to work.


----------



## Dave92 (Jul 31, 2015)

Always been to nervous to use them


----------



## sfgoldenlover (Jan 8, 2015)

We just started using a prong collar after Finn went to intensive training camp. It's only temporary but for now he is wearing as long as I'm working with him. We also have a sensation harness for walks as he's not a puller and we don't need to heel much.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

My two breeders and my two trainers all said the best method was prong for training a strong adolescent aged dog. One trainer put the prong around my thigh, bare legged and gave it a tug. Nothing about it hurt at all. I was shocked! Because my first thought was TEARS... I am never using that on my dog! But he was by FAR stronger than me and his neck was by far stronger than my thigh.

When I say a quick tug I literally mean a motion... not choking the dog or causing any kind of harm. From what I've been taught the prong mimics the mother's teeth around the neck to guide, unlike a choke collar without prongs. The choke puts too much pressure on the throat and can injure the larynx. The prongs actually balance the pressure into points. 

I think there is some miss information here about prong collars. And anyone who would sharpen prongs to hurt their dog shouldn't have a dog. The same goes for shock collars in my opinion. They can do quite a bit of brain damage. 



Sunrise said:


> Back in the 80's when I used prong collars, my trainers would have hammered me if I gave a quick pull/pop on a prong collar.
> 
> The prong collar was referred to as a self correcting collar and the hand holding the leash stayed planted. Exert force on the collar and a prong collar can certainly injure a dog. Prongs were (and I believe still are) used to fine tune heeling.
> 
> Even then, it was a micro prong under very specific circumstances to minimize the potential for injury - trainers routinely threatened to tie our arms to our bodies to prevent us from pulling up while our dog was on a prong.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

My issue with Coby was that he was BY FAR stronger than me. I could not walk him anywhere safely. Not only that, as an adolescent he still had so much energy! We went to starbucks one day and he was so excited to see a lady and her baby that he lunged at them to start hugging and licking them. I could not even keep my hand on his leash. It was at that point I called a trainer for help. Two days on the prong collar and he obeyed my every command while on leash. It truly made the difference between taking Coby places and enjoying him or keeping him at home. He had a lot more fun getting out and doing things. 



Swampcollie said:


> It really isn't about patience. Every owner has their own goals and aspirations for their dog, and they have to find a path that helps them get there. Then you also have to keep in mind that every dog is unique and no two train exactly the same way. With some dogs you can get away with only a lead and flat collar. With others a lead and pinch collar is a far more effective combination.


----------



## Momyof3grlygrls (Feb 27, 2014)

We have tried many things to get her to not pull and choke herself. Finally a couple days ago I tried the Holt from Petsmart and it has been amazing how wonderful our walks are now! She comes to me and gives me her nose and we truly have been enjoying our walks. I rarely have to correct her at all now, if it gets a little tight she slows.


----------



## Ozzy666 (Oct 18, 2016)

Only need a nylon web collar now.


----------

